# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Reklama ne reren e henes

## Explorer

Çiftet e dashuruara nuk do munden me te kenaqen me pamjet e ralla te cilat kane qene te paprekura nga kampanjat e reklamave. Ne reren e Henes do te paraqitet nje folte robotesh te cilet do te shenojne linja qe do te paraqesin hije qe do te sherbejn si jumbo plakate, me mijera kilometra katrore madhesi ato do te shihen nga toka.



Autori i kesaj ideje eshte David Kent Jones, i cili shtone se pasi qe ne Hene nuk ka atmosfere reklamat do te zgjasin pergjithmon .

*Cmimi me i lire per reklame  eshte 46.000 dolare, kurse kandidatet e pare do te dihen kah fundi i vitit.*

Projekti eshte filluar si 40 vjetori i shkeljes se austronautit te pare ne Hene, gje qe perseri do te rise interesin tone per gjithesine.

video 23 sec, shpjegon si do te punojne robotet per te paraqitur reklamat.

Dhe jo, nuk eshte shaka, web faqja oficiale 
www.moonpublicity.com

----------


## Explorer

Cili eshte qellimi i Explorimit te henes??

hehehe

----------

